# What the best all round dog Wormer?



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

Which do you use?


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

The vet gives us Milbemax.


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

Thank you .... I'm think I'm going to try Drontal.


----------



## alyssa_liss (May 4, 2009)

we used cestem


----------



## Redice (Dec 4, 2011)

We alternate between Milbemax and Panacur granules.


----------



## purrr (Feb 5, 2012)

i use drontal just cause it's the easyest one for me to get hold of that ain't the cheap crappy things like wilkies own


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

To be honest I like the Panacur Paste it does round worm some types of tapeworm (I assume the most common) Giardia protozoan parasite and also Lung worm, admittedly though for Giardia and Lung worm you have to do a longer course over several days then just the one off worming. (Puppies though I think its half adult dose for 3 consequetive days even for worming)

If the granules do the same thing though you would have to check. Panacur is available without prescription too.


----------



## SarahPlzX (Nov 13, 2011)

I used Beaphar (it's about a fiver, so quite a cheapy one) and it was awful, so don't use that 

I'll probably use Drontal next time.


----------



## sunshine80 (Jan 25, 2010)

I use drontal - I buy mine online but it is what my vet sells anyway (at double the price). I had problems with some giving Sonny the runs as he has digestive problems and also had really bad tapeworms when a pup which nothing seemed to shift. Drontal shifted the tapeworms and does not give him the runs so I stick to it for that reason.


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

I think our vet swapped from Drontal to Milbemax as there was an outbreak of heart or lungworm around here, and that covered it.


----------



## toryb (Jul 11, 2011)

Milbemax


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

I use drontal I buy it online rather than from the vets, saves a few pennies


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

We usually get Milbemax.


----------



## Izzysmummy (Oct 12, 2011)

We use advocate spot on treatment, it does fleas, mites, roundworm, lungworm and a few other things. We do this monthly and give droncit tablets for tapeworm every 3 months as its the one thing advocate doesnt do.


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

I use Milbemax from the vets


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

i use milbemax from the vets, does everything and in one easy tablet.

had to use panacur to cure alfies giardia and have to use it everyday for a week to worm, god knows why go to so much bother if its all in a tablet!!


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm not sure there's a "best wormer" in my opinion. For me, it's all about what suits your dog best. After Alfie had a rather nasty reaction to one of the well known ones that I know many dogs have NO issues with at all, the most important thing for me is one that agrees with him with no ill effects. For us then it's Milbemax


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

I use drontal and have done for years for both my boys.


----------

